# How did you hear about MartialTalk?



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2002)

Just curious where/when ya heard about us.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 7, 2002)

I think I found it under a search for Martial Arts forums on the internet.  I sure am glad I found it!  It's one of my most favorite MA sites!  

  Robyn


----------



## Aikikitty (May 7, 2002)

WOW!  Look at that!  I'm a "yellow belt" now!!!  COOL!   

  Robyn


----------



## tonbo (May 7, 2002)

I heard about it on rec.martial-arts.  The original link that led me here was one on a Tai Chi Day (I don't remember the original post, but it was on the 6th of April, if I remember right).

Anyway, I dropped in and was amazed at the awesome caliber of people here.  I stayed, and haven't looked back since.

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 7, 2002)

My wife, KenpoTess, told me about.  My good buddy Gou_Ronin, never mentioned it to me.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2002)

I can't remember but it seems as if it was posted on another forum/news letter that i used to belong to.
Just glad i found it Its a good place to be 
Shadow


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 7, 2002)

I actually don't remember   But I'm glad I did. One reason is there is so many different people and arts here. And everyone is so friendly (for the most part). I love it because there is so few (what I call) chat trolls (people that start fights and/or are rude). It's a cool place to relax and chat about MA with decent people


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *I heard about it on rec.martial-arts.  The original link that led me here was one on a Tai Chi Day *



Heh, that was me who posted that in hopes of leading people here.

I found out about it from *Renegade*.


----------



## Kirk (May 7, 2002)

Some bonehead told me about it  

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Cthulhu (May 8, 2002)

As I mentioned elsewhere on the board before, I had stayed away from RMA for several years due to the general craptitude and lack of substance.  I wasn't surprised to find that in my time away from it, things had actually gotten worse.

Lucky for me, Kaith had a post with a link to the site.

Ain't looked back since.

Cthulhu
damn stitches are itchin'


----------



## Turner (May 8, 2002)

Chiduce had the link placed in our organization's newsletter and I, always looking for good martial arts conversation, eagerly joined and haven't been disappointed.


----------



## Zoran (May 8, 2002)

Sandor Urban mentioned it to me then added a link to it in his site CKF Online


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 8, 2002)

I found about out about this site by my very good friend, The Opal Dragon!!!   Isn't she nice!

 Brittany :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Sapphire Ping Dragon _
> 
> *I found about out about this site by my very good friend, The Opal Dragon!!!   Isn't she nice!
> 
> Brittany :asian: *



  Yes!  She is nice!!!!!   

  Robyn:boing1:


----------



## Dronak (May 8, 2002)

I heard about this board from the rec.martial-arts newsgroup.  When I started training, I started reading it again and had posted an intro that got absolutely zero response.  I saw a post from someone here (I suspect a mod, but I can't actually remember) with a link to the board, so I decided to check it out.  My intro post here got some replies and that helped keep me here.  I still post updates on my training to that thread of mine when I have them.


----------



## tonbo (May 8, 2002)

Hehe....Funny that a number of people here came from RMA.  MartialTalk is what I was wanting out of RMA:  a decent group of friendly, no B.S. people who actually had something intelligent to say.

Such a refreshing break from the "Did not" "Did too" and "Yeah, well, I challenge you to a fight, ya wuss" kind of conversation that RMA has degenerated into (has always been?).

This is a much nicer place, and I respect the people here MUCH more.

:asian:  to you all.

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2002)

I agree...Its funny that so many folks mention RMA.  That was part of my intention, to set up a place thats got the info of RMA, without the BS.

I'm glad many thing we've succeded. 

:asian:


----------



## disciple (May 8, 2002)

I had always been searching for a good martial arts forum when I found this site. I think I found it when it was just started but didn't join until much later  I think this site is informative yet funny as it is full of people such as Gou and friends...and that's what keep me here

salute

:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 8, 2002)

What is rec. martial arts (RMA)???  A web site?    Never heard of it.

 Robyn


----------



## warder (May 8, 2002)

I found Martial Talk through the link Kyle Saunders has on his schools web page.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 8, 2002)

This is slightly off topic, but I wanna tell Warder "Howdy neighbor" I live in Canadaigua, NY. May I ask what art you do?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 8, 2002)

RMA, or rec.martial-arts is a USENET newsgroup.  USENET is a global message forum consisting of over 100,000+ topic areas.  You can find alot of neat stuff in there, however, many groups are over run with crap.  USENET is older than the WEB, but many people don't know its there, as to them, the 'web' IS the internet.   (Theres a ton more out there, just hard to find sometimes)

Google.com has a hookin for those wanting to check things out, but not muck around with software.

:asian: 



> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> 
> *What is rec. martial arts (RMA)???  A web site?    Never heard of it.
> 
> Robyn  *


----------



## Aikikitty (May 8, 2002)

Oh!  Okay, thank you!

  Robyn


----------



## warder (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, I study TKD, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and after this past weekend, I guess i can say Modern Arnis, if i keep studying. Which I plan too. and anything else that i can.


----------



## warder (May 8, 2002)

Hey karatekid1975-- your not on your toes, and your powers of deduction are not very good. we go to the same school, and have been in many classes together. hahahaa


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 8, 2002)

Ummmmm, lemme think ....... Warder ..... hmmmmm. Wait! I know! Fred. Sup, dude. Where ya been hidin? How are ya?


----------



## warder (May 8, 2002)

you guess well. must practice at it. i had some family things going on. ill be back some time next week.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 9, 2002)

It'll be good to see ya in class again, Fred. I hope everything is better with your family.


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 9, 2002)

for my arrival to the forum.

Gou's own formum closed down, so he started telling everybody about this one, as an alternate.  Glad he did to.  

Best one I've seen as yet.

Dot


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

That Rat!  I've know Gou for about three years and he never mentioned it to me.  I'm beginning to think he doesn't like me anymore.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember if it was kenponet.com or ckfonline.  I never have been into forums very much until I found this one.  

It's a lot of fun reading and posting, especially to something Gou says!! 


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *My wife, KenpoTess, told me about.  My good buddy Gou_Ronin, never mentioned it to me.*



You never asked.


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *for my arrival to the forum.
> Gou's own formum closed down, so he started telling everybody about this one, as an alternate.  Glad he did to.
> Best one I've seen as yet.
> Dot *



Strangely enough my own brand on telling it like it is got me kicked off the discussion board I was using. I know...hard to believe isn't it?


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That Rat!  I've know Gou for about three years and he never mentioned it to me.  I'm beginning to think he doesn't like me anymore. *



Shaddup! I don't like you any *less* now do I?
:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I can't remember if it was kenponet.com or ckfonline.  I never have been into forums very much until I found this one.
> It's a lot of fun reading and posting, especially to something Gou says!!*



What is this? Pick on me day? Holy crud! I turn my back on you guys for just a second and it's pile on me day!

...I gets no respects I tells ya!
:cuss:


----------



## fist of fury (May 11, 2002)

Wow gou you're really getting hammered today on this forum what's up with that.


----------



## Seig (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I don't know, do you?  Oh well, I forgive you.  As I am large and you are a runt, if you were here, i would pick you up, give a bear hug and big wet kiss on the forehead.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 11, 2002)

> it's pile on me day!



It's just so you can learn to breathe thru your toes Gou.



> i would pick you up, give a bear hug and big wet kiss on the forehead.



Umm, do you guys need to be alone now?


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

> Umm, do you guys need to be alone now


No, I'm not *THAT* affectionate.  Besides, my gate does not swing that way. :2xbird:  But if I bearhug him, he will be breathing through his toes for a few days.:viking1:


----------



## DJDragon (May 25, 2002)

I heard about it in another non martial arts forum.  Some people started talking about martial arts, and this site got out.


----------



## theneuhauser (May 26, 2002)

this is the first forum that ive erver subscribed to and i have no idea how it happened


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2002)

DJDragon 
 Which forum if I might ask?


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2002)

This has turned out to be an oddlty interesting thread for what could have been a very dry subject line!


----------



## DJDragon (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *DJDragon
> Which forum if I might ask?  *


www.tekkenzaibatsu.com

Me, ThunderFoot and Pyrael are originally from there.


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *This has turned out to be an oddlty interesting thread for what could have been a very dry subject line! *


That's what happens when you have oddly interesting people residing in your cyber world.


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

I just stumbled on it while browsing the net.


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2002)

So basically you  were trippin in cyber space?


----------



## Nightingale (May 30, 2002)

yep...I do that a lot...

you find yourself in the most interesting places...


----------



## DWright (Jun 3, 2002)

I was refered to MartialTalk by Mr. Hartman.  I had never been on a newsgroup, chatroom, or forum until then.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 3, 2002)

I was directed here by Gou Ronin, last fall when the site was still pretty new.  It is one of the few sites that I hit everyday.


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh! And I wasn't told because I didn't ask??????????? 
Gou!:bird: 
Just kidding~!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 4, 2002)

I said you gotta ask!

Like last weekend when Big Guy and I were driving downtown with Uncle Chocolate when he was picking up his girlfriend. He went into one bar and didn't find her. So he told us to wait in the car. Then he went into another bar to look. When he came out he was all weirded out because he didn't know it was a gay bar. He then asked me if I knew. I said yes. I had just seen a co-worker who was gay go in there and he told me so. Then he yelled at me and asked why I didn't tell him before he went in.

I told him that he never asked.
:ultracool


----------



## Kirk (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I said you gotta ask!
> 
> ...



Dude, you're harsh!
:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 4, 2002)

I was evil. But did any of you listen to me? NOOOOooooooOOOOOOOoooOOOOOOoooooOOOO!:2xbird:


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

Ya know, when you finally get down here for that visit, I think we need to go rafting.....


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't play the banjo...sorry.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 8, 2002)

Mr. Dennis Conatser's IKKO Kenpo site.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *My wife, KenpoTess, told me about.  My good buddy Gou_Ronin, never mentioned it to me. *



Well, back up some. Lord Ronin directed me to a toilet stall with some juicy numbers, and the rest, is history!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry, I musta fergot to flush.  that indoor plumbing can be soooo confusing:uhyeah: :flushed:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 15, 2002)

I was in a bar, a fight broke out.  30 bikers against 6 undercover cops and a few dozens others jumping in.

Then there was a CRACK! and smoke wafted from the crowd.  The Tazmanian Devil apparently teleported into the room and within moments it was quiet once again.

Naturally I had to ask this person who he was and what he did.  He said that he was GoldenDragon7 and that he had studied American Kenpo under Ed Parker for a while.

I was amazed and he said that I had never seen such a display of destruction.  Naturally he picked up on my keen intellect and said that I might be welcome on MartialTalk.

This is how I met Mr. C and why he emailed me a link to sign up.
:wink1:


----------



## SolidTiger (Jul 9, 2002)

I was just putting differant names on the search engine and
"it is thousands of martial art sites on the search engine" 
anyway I seen martial art chat, and I thought it was impressive
to see a large number of members here. So I signed up

Thank You

SolidTiger


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Saw the web listing on a flyer   


 im a newbie to the computer a little under
a year but i love it.

Martial Talk Rocks.:boing1: 
:cheers:


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 21, 2002)

I stumbled into MartialTalk via a link from KenpoNet, which I found during a URL searching spree when I first started studying Kenpo this spring.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 21, 2002)

A guy from my dojo told me about it.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 21, 2002)

I was chit-chatting with Mr. Conaster at Kenpo Camp '02 and he said go to this site.  So I did, because I thought it would make him like me.
But nobody likes me.:waah: 
I'll just try harder.
It's so hard, being kenposcum.
:asian:


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 31, 2002)

i saw this site as i was surffing
looking for someone to ask if there was ninjitsu in dayton
i found out thanks to this site


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2002)

Mr. Conatser had talked with me about the interesting stuff on this site. That is when I joined.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

We need to do more advertising! We need more CMA people, for starters.


----------



## Posiview (Nov 2, 2002)

Through Budoseek.net with is far superior to this site :duel: 

Andy


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> 
> *Through Budoseek.net with is far superior to this site :duel:
> 
> Andy *



Stay there.  We prefer our members to be familiar "with" grammar and spelling.

:armed: :uzi:

P.S. You have made the classic mistake of bringing a knife/blade to a gunfight.
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> 
> *Through Budoseek.net with is far superior to this site
> *



I see it runs vBulletin now--is that a change? The layout of the fora looks different somehow from the last time I was there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2002)

Doug, that was a tad rude....

Comparing forums is a tough call.  Each one is different.  Budoseek has several features that we dont.  We have a few they don't.  To say 1 is better than another isn't fair. There is overlap in our audiences, yet there are also areas that make us both unique.  Mr. Carver does a hell of a job over there, and it is on the list of those few forums that I frequent daily.

Course, I can't complain about us either...we got over 240 votes on their top 10 MA forums listing.  (#1 spot) 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2002)

Budoseek's forum software : Looks like they ran UBB until September 2001 when they switched to vBulletin.


----------



## Posiview (Nov 4, 2002)

cdhall, in defence of Martialtalk you refer to my grammer!  Game set and match to you, then!!!

By the way, I was only jesting!!:wink2: I have not had time to check this site in any great detail.  From what I've seen, though, it's a very good site.

ps, cdhall, they're not knifes, they're lightsabers 
:uhohh: 

Andy


----------



## CrushingFist (Nov 4, 2002)

dont remember lol:soapbox:


----------

